# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Kosove: Bashksia Islame kerkon futjen e "Edukates Fetare" ne shkolla

## beratii

Bashkësia Islame ripërsëriti kërkesën për futjen e lëndës së "Edukatës Fetare" në shkollat fillore dhe të mesme të Kosovës.


Sot, nga të gjitha xhamitë e Kosovës, imamët lexuan kërkesën e ripërsëritur të Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovës për futjen e lëndës së "Edukatës Fetare" në shkollat fillore dhe të mesme të Kosovës.

Dje Myftiu Tërnava kishte një takim me Kryeministrin Thaçi dhe pas këtij takimi para gazetarëve nuk u përmend ndonjë kërkesë e BI-së për futjen e lëndës së Edukatës Fetare. Përkundrazi, u shkëmbyen fjalë miradije nga të dyja anët rreth angazhimit për lobim dhe për kultivimin e kulturës tolerante ndërfetare.

Në letrën e Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovës drejtuar xhematit, e cila u lexua gjatë kohës së Hutbes, u drejtuan edhe kritika ndaj Ministrisë së Arsimit të Kosovës.

"Të vetëdijshëm se po jetojmë në një rreth (ambient) post-ateist, ku feja ende nuk e ka marrë pozitën e vet meritore në shoqëri, ku Bashkësisë Islame ende nuk iu ka dhënë vendi meritor, kur disa prijatarë të instancave më të larta arsimore duke filluar nga Ministria e Arsimit e poshtë, kanë një qëndrim denigrues ndaj Islamit e përkëdhelës ndaj feve të tjera, porosinë tonë të shenjtë duhet ta kuptojmë tepër seriozisht".

Në kërkesën drejtuar xhematit thuhej se aplikimi i edukatës fetare në sistemin arsimor të Kosovës, jo vetëm që nuk do të pengonte ecurinë e suksesshme të edukimit, përkundrazi do të ishte një shtytës pozitiv drejt sukseseve në formimin e gjeneratave të shëndosha edhe intelektualisht.

Në fund të letrës Bashkësia Islame sqaron pozicionin e Qeverisë së Kosovës dhe bënë thirrje popullit që të ndihmojë në realizimin e këtij qëllimi.
"Ndonëse, futja e Edukatës fetare, po refuzohet heshturazi nga Ministria e Arsimit dhe Qeveria e më shumë edhe nga disa pseudo-intelektualë, ne do ta vazhdojmë rrugëtimin tonë rreth realizimit përfundimtar të kësaj kërkese legjitime dhe të drejtë. Për këtë na nevojitet edhe ndihma, përkrahja dhe zëri Juaj".

----------


## tora-bora

Shpresoj se do te realizohet ky qellim.

----------


## skampin

Shpresoj qe jo dashte i madhi ZOT

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Shum mire e kane
Le ta fusin si lende mesimore,ne vend te gjuhes shqipe.

----------


## Kaoni

E cere kon me msu kalamojt ke kjo londa msimore?

----------


## Bel ami

Do te ishte turp nese qeveria do ta pranonte. Kosova nuk eshte IRAN. Ata hoxhallaret bejne mirete shkojn ne Iran dhe Egjipt dhe te ndihmojne njohjen e Kosoves Shtet, sesa te merakosen per programet shkollore.

----------


## Zëu_s

Natyrisht qe duhet femijet e Shqiptarve me fe islame ti mesojne ne shkolle disa gjera rreth islamit.

Si per shembull keto:


Shum gjenerata para Muhamedit, arabet pagan iu luteshin 360 perendive. Ato perendi te tyre ishin figura te gdhendura prej gurit, nder te cilat perendiu kryesore ose perendiu me i madh ishte perendiu i henes i quajtur Allah (ne gjuhen aramaishte te jahudive fjala _'Allah'_ do te thot _'i fuqishmi'_), ndersa te tjeret perendi kuheshin si perendi ndermjetsuese. Vazhdimesia e ketije lloj besimi vazhdon edhe sot te praktikohet nga muslimanet. Edhe ne ditet e sotme ne religjionin islam eshte Allahu ma i madhi dhe jan perendite ndermjetsuese me te vogla qe jua kan nderruar emrin e iu thone Melaqe (Engjuj). 
Qendra e tyre ishte nje tempull pagan prej guri i quajtur "Kaba" ne qytetin Meka. Ne ate vend gjendet edhe guri i zi (nje meteor i zi) qe e adhuronin dhe e puthnin arabet, perfshire edhe Muhamedin.
Arabet musliman ende thone "Allahu eshte me i madhi" (Allahu ekber) e jo "Allahu eshte i madh" siç do te duhej te thonin si "monoteist" qe e quajn veten, pra kjo shprehje "Allahu ekber" ka te beje me arabet pagan qe kan thene ashtu per ta dalluar Allahun pagan (perendiun e henes) nga perendite e tjera me te vogla ndermjetsuese qe sot iu thone melaqe apo engjuj. 
Arabet pagan faleshin apo iu luteshin perendive pagane te tyre disa here ne dite duke u kthyer me fytyre nga Kaba pagane dhe duke u perkulur ne ate drejtim, poashtu religjioni i tyre pagan i obligonte ata te agjerojne nje muaj ne vit, ku agjerimi fillonte dhe perfundonte me henen e re, pastaj ata ishin te obliguar ta vizitonin Kaben pagane dhe te sillen 7 here rreth atije tempulli pagan, ta gjuajne Iblisin (Shejtanin) pagan me gure etj. etj.
Te njejtat rituale pagane jan sot thelbi i islamizmit, pra shumica e ritualeve, traditave dhe kushteve islame jan vazhdimsi e ritualeve, traditave dhe kushteve te religjionit pagan te arabve dhe kultures se tyre paramuhamediane. Ndersa obligimi per tu falur 5 here ne dite eshte kopjuar direkt nga religjioni pagan i Sabejve te Sirise, religjioni i te cilve ishte nje perzierje mes religjionit pagan te Babilonasve dhe religjionit pagan te Hellenve.
Islamizmi ka kopjuar shum tradita te tjera edhe nga religjionet e tjera pagane te atyre aneve, siç eshte tregimi per udhetimin e Muhamedit gjat nje nate nga meka ne palestine dhe nga palestina ne sferat e qiellit (israja dhe miraxhi), jan te kopjuara nga Zoroastrizmi apo Zarathustrizmi pagan, poashtu shperblimi i xhenetlive me virgjereshat syzeza etj. jan kopjuar nga ky religjion pagan i persianve te vjeter.
Symboli i islamizmit, gjysem hena me yll qe perdoret sot ne ter boten nga muslimanet, eshte symboli i perendeshes pellazge te quajtur Artemis. 
Ligji islam i quajtur Sharia (Sheriati) lejon gjera te pa imagjinueshme dhe te patolerueshme per moralin e nje njeriu te shendoshe mentalisht, siç jan incesti, pedofilia, poligamia etj.
Muhamedi ka qene nje tregtar dhe nje politikan gjenial qe kishte kontakte tregtie me gati te gjith popujt e lindjes se aferme dhe sidomos me hebrejt. Tregohet shum kjart ne biografine e tije qe para se te vetshpallej profet kishte kontakte me nje prift kristian, pastaj dy nga grate e tije te shumta ishin jahudi dhe nje tjeter kristiane.
Pohimi qe Muhamedi ishte analfabet duhet te jete i vertete, pasiqe ne Kuran tregimet per profetet e me hershem hebre jan shum te thjeshta dhe te pakompletuara, ashtu siç ka mundur ti mbaje ne mend Muhamedi kur i ka ndegjuar ato tregime nga hebrenjet, ose ashtu siç kan mundur ti mbajne ne mend grate e tije hebreje dhe kristiane.
etj. etj. etj.

Keto jan vetem disa detaje "te vogla" qe na kan mbajtur gjithmone fshehur te gjithve neve, perfshire edhe mua, qe duhet patjeter ti mesojne femijet tane neper shkolla.

Naten e mire

----------


## beratii

po ju jeni njejt si udheheqesat ton qe ju vjen turp nga ajo qe jan 

te vetmet vende qe nuk kan edukat fetare ne shkolla si lende mesimore  jan Kosova dhe Shqiperia 

nuk dmth qe jena shumic  musliman me msu veq per Fen Islame , Muslimani mson per fen e tij , katoliku per fen e tij edhe tjert nqoftse ka

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Shum mire e kane
> Le ta fusin si lende mesimore,ne vend te gjuhes shqipe.




Kjo qe ke thene eshte Turp!


e sa per temen mendoj qe te futet ne lende mesimore edukata fetare si lende e veqant duke mos zevendsuar asnje tjeter,,, por jo vetem islame por edhe e feve te tjera keshtu do isha i kenaqur nese jo feve tjera as islami jo pra mendoj qe ne edukaten fetare te perfshihet edhe feja;krishtere!

----------


## extreme

Kush don mi qu fmin me msu fen e kan medresen jon xhamijat kan literatura , shkolla duhet te jet LAIKE .

----------


## beratii

> Kush don mi qu fmin me msu fen e kan medresen jon xhamijat kan literatura , shkolla duhet te jet LAIKE .


medresa esht per ata qe dojn te mirren posaqerisht me fen 

ne shkollat tjera duhet te futet sepse jo vetem ata qe shkojn ne medrese te ken edukat fetare

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Po normal berat veq ti a mendon qe veq islami te futet apo edhe krishterizmi?

----------


## beratii

> Po normal berat veq ti a mendon qe veq islami te futet apo edhe krishterizmi?


islami krishterizmi edhe te tjera nqoftse ka nevoj 

muslimani duhet me te msoj per fen e tij , krishteri per te tijen .....etj

----------


## daniel00

Per mua femija nuk eshte ne gjendje te kuptoje fete dhe se çfare mesojne ato , ky eshte indoktrinim i paster dhe i demshem per te rritur nje brez arab .

----------


## Zemrushi

> Natyrisht qe duhet femijet e Shqiptarve me fe islame ti mesojne ne shkolle disa gjera rreth islamit.
> 
> Si per shembull keto:
> 
> 
> Shum gjenerata para Muhamedit, arabet pagan iu luteshin 360 perendive. Ato perendi te tyre ishin figura te gdhendura prej gurit, nder te cilat perendiu kryesore ose perendiu me i madh ishte perendiu i henes i quajtur Allah (ne gjuhen aramaishte te jahudive fjala _'Allah'_ do te thot _'i fuqishmi'_), ndersa te tjeret perendi kuheshin si perendi ndermjetsuese. Vazhdimesia e ketije lloj besimi vazhdon edhe sot te praktikohet nga muslimanet. Edhe ne ditet e sotme ne religjionin islam eshte Allahu ma i madhi dhe jan perendite ndermjetsuese me te vogla qe jua kan nderruar emrin e iu thone Melaqe (Engjuj). 
> Qendra e tyre ishte nje tempull pagan prej guri i quajtur "Kaba" ne qytetin Meka. Ne ate vend gjendet edhe guri i zi (nje meteor i zi) qe e adhuronin dhe e puthnin arabet, perfshire edhe Muhamedin.
> Arabet musliman ende thone "Allahu eshte me i madhi" (Allahu ekber) e jo "Allahu eshte i madh" siç do te duhej te thonin si "monoteist" qe e quajn veten, pra kjo shprehje "Allahu ekber" ka te beje me arabet pagan qe kan thene ashtu per ta dalluar Allahun pagan (perendiun e henes) nga perendite e tjera me te vogla ndermjetsuese qe sot iu thone melaqe apo engjuj. 
> Arabet pagan faleshin apo iu luteshin perendive pagane te tyre disa here ne dite duke u kthyer me fytyre nga Kaba pagane dhe duke u perkulur ne ate drejtim, poashtu religjioni i tyre pagan i obligonte ata te agjerojne nje muaj ne vit, ku agjerimi fillonte dhe perfundonte me henen e re, pastaj ata ishin te obliguar ta vizitonin Kaben pagane dhe te sillen 7 here rreth atije tempulli pagan, ta gjuajne Iblisin (Shejtanin) pagan me gure etj. etj.
> ...


Ku ike lexu kto tek lahuta malsis ? Shko mar lum miku! bani vedit derman, se keni met te ndrym ala me kanune, e me budalliqe.

Sheriati asht shume i drejt lum miku, problemi asht se jeni ju ato ndyrsina qe bani gjana tilla, edhe pranoni ndeshkimet  :buzeqeshje: .

Po edhe iher po ta citoj '' keni mbet ne analfabet'' duhet ma shume me perdor logjiken, qe me hap horizontin.

Edhe sa i perket simbolit yll e han, ai nuk asht nje simbol qe simbolizon islamin, Ai asht simboli i turkut, nese ke pa ti me yll e hane, jan vetem ne turqi, edhe ne shqipni, kurse per shtet tjera s'ke pas munci me leviz, se ju ka lan dugagjini ndry, shyqyr qe keni msu ca asht interneti.

Tana njato qe ke shkru, ike bull shit sic je vet.

----------


## land

Po mer, t'futet dhe te hiqet biologjia,fizika etc gjith kto lendet qe bin ne kundershtim me allahun gabel :perqeshje: 

Gjith mesuesit hoxhallar te vihen :pa dhembe: 


Ta bojm Kosoven si afganistani,te ndalohet televizioni,radio,muzika,sepse jan ne kundershtim me sheriatin e jevgjeve :pa dhembe:

----------


## beratii

> Per mua femija nuk eshte ne gjendje te kuptoje fete dhe se çfare mesojne ato , ky eshte indoktrinim i paster dhe i demshem per te rritur nje brez arab .


pse qka ka fmija shqiptar ma pak se fmijet e tjert qe fmija shqiptar nuk po mujka me msu e popujt tjer po

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> islami krishterizmi edhe te tjera nqoftse ka nevoj 
> 
> muslimani duhet me te msoj per fen e tij , krishteri per te tijen .....etj




Shum mire!,,,Pro ktij menimi

----------


## land

> pse qka ka fmija shqiptar ma pak se fmijet e tjert qe fmija shqiptar nuk po mujka me msu e popujt tjer po


Femija Shqiptar eshte femije Shqiptar dhe jo arab...e kupton dot diferencen ooooooooooou kaq e veshtire eshte!!!!

----------


## beratii

> Femija Shqiptar eshte femije Shqiptar dhe jo arab...e kupton dot diferencen ooooooooooou kaq e veshtire eshte!!!!


pse a veq arabi paska fe a 

e sllavi e cifuti e tgjith tjert qe msojn edukaten fetare 

nuk dmth me msu edukat fetare e mu ba hoxh 


veq edhe ni info.. shtes 

n'Kosov neper enklavat serbe fmijet serb i msojn popat edukaten fetare 

serbet ne Kosov msojn sipas planprogramit te serbis kurse kta popat i pagun qeveria e Kosoves 

qka ka tkeqe nese msohet edhe feja muslimane dhe katolike neper pjest tjera te Kosoves po edhe te Shqiperis

----------

